# Coworking or serviced offices



## scuba81 (Oct 4, 2012)

Again issue which I have already explored using google and did not obtain satisfying results.
Does any of members know of any good coworking offices / serviced offices? Preferably in Nicosia but Limassol as well. I have found a few via instantoffices(dot)com but one of them in Nicosia is nearly a 1000eur monthly! And I cannot believe that in such country as Cyprus - a lot of financial services/tax advisor companies - there are only a few serviced offices.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

scuba81 said:


> Again issue which I have already explored using google and did not obtain satisfying results.
> Does any of members know of any good coworking offices / serviced offices? Preferably in Nicosia but Limassol as well. I have found a few via instantoffices(dot)com but one of them in Nicosia is nearly a 1000eur monthly! And I cannot believe that in such country as Cyprus - a lot of financial services/tax advisor companies - there are only a few serviced offices.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help.


I googled the same company and came up with 400 euro per month for 2 persons

Anders


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Give us more details, I might be able to help out. You can send me a pm.


----------



## sjg_ukr (Mar 25, 2011)

We use a company in nicosia , email or pm me and I will give you details.


----------



## scuba81 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am not able to send PM yet since I am still a forum newbie. Could you give me your email address?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ecastica said:


> For serviced offices in Limassol you can check ecasticaoffices (dot) com


Before advertising your service perhaps you should have checked the date of the previous post.

You might also have checked the rules against advertising.

I'm sure your post won't be up here fore long.

Pete


----------

